# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  ما خاف منه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على أمته من بعده. الشيخ: فؤاد أبو سعيد حفظه الله

## أسامة خضر

ما خاف منه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على أمته من بعدهالحمد لله؛
إن نبينا محمدا نبيَّ الرحمة صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ لم يترك من الشر شيئا إلا وحذرنا منه، ولم يدع من الخير شيئا إلا وحثنا عليه، وقد خاف على أمته من صفات وأخلاق وأعمال، تكون بعده؛ فبينها ووضحها، وخاف عليها من رجال أشرار؛ فذكرهم بأسمائهم، أو وصفهم بأوصافهم، تحذيرا للأمة من شرهم، وتفاديا لمكرهم وكيدهم، فمن الصفات والأخلاق التي خافها صلى الله عليه وسلم على أمته:

التنافس في الدنيا: عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: "أَخْوَفُ مَا أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ مَا يُخْرِجُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ مِنْ زَهْرَةِ الدُّنْيَا". قَالُوا: وَمَا زَهْرَةُ الدُّنْيَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ؟! قَالَ: "بَرَكَاتُ الأَرْضِ". قَالُوا: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ! وَهَلْ يَأْتِي الْخَيْرُ بِالشَّرِّ؟! قَالَ: "لا يَأْتِي الْخَيْرُ إِلاَّ بِالْخَيْرِ، لا يَأْتِي الْخَيْرُ إِلاَّ بِالْخَيْرِ، لا يَأْتِي الْخَيْرُ إِلاَّ بِالْخَيْرِ، إِنَّ كُلَّ مَا أَنْبَتَ الرَّبِيعُ يَقْتُلُ أَوْ يُلِمُّ؛ إِلاَّ آكِلَةَ الْخَضِرِ، فَإِنَّهَا تَأْكُلُ حَتَّى إِذَا امْتَدَّتْ خَاصِرَتَاهَا؛ اسْتَقْبَلَتْ الشَّمْسَ، ثُمَّ اجْتَرَّتْ وَبَالَتْ وَثَلَطَتْ، ثُمَّ عَادَتْ فَأَكَلَتْ، إِنَّ هَذَا الْمَالَ خَضِرَةٌ حُلْوَةٌ، فَمَنْ أَخَذَهُ بِحَقِّهِ، وَوَضَعَهُ فِي حَقِّهِ، فَنِعْمَ الْمَعُونَةُ هُوَ، وَمَنْ أَخَذَهُ بِغَيْرِ حَقِّهِ؛ كَانَ كَالَّذِي يَأْكُلُ وَلا يَشْبَعُ". ([1])
عن عَمْرَو بْنِ عَوْفٍ الأَنْصَارِيَّ .. وَكَانَ شَهِدَ بَدْرًا، أَخْبَرَهُ: أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بَعَثَ أَبَا عُبَيْدَةَ بْنَ الجَرَّاحِ إِلَى البَحْرَيْنِ يَأْتِي بِجِزْيَتِهَا، وَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ هُوَ صَالَحَ أَهْلَ البَحْرَيْنِ، وَأَمَّرَ عَلَيْهِمُ العَلاَءَ بْنَ الحَضْرَمِيِّ، فَقَدِمَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ بِمَالٍ مِنَ البَحْرَيْنِ، فَسَمِعَتِ الأَنْصَارُ بِقُدُومِ أَبِي عُبَيْدَةَ، فَوَافَتْ صَلاَةَ الصُّبْحِ مَعَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَلَمَّا صَلَّى بِهِمُ الفَجْرَ انْصَرَفَ، فَتَعَرَّضُوا لَهُ، فَتَبَسَّمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حِينَ رَآهُمْ، وَقَالَ: «أَظُنُّكُمْ قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّ أَبَا عُبَيْدَةَ قَدْ جَاءَ بِشَيْءٍ؟»، قَالُوا: أَجَلْ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، قَالَ: «فَأَبْشِرُوا وَأَمِّلُوا مَا يَسُرُّكُمْ، فَوَاللَّهِ لاَ الفَقْرَ أَخْشَى عَلَيْكُمْ، وَلَكِنْ أَخَشَى عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ تُبْسَطَ عَلَيْكُمُ الدُّنْيَا كَمَا بُسِطَتْ عَلَى مَنْ كَانَ قَبْلَكُمْ، فَتَنَافَسُوهَا كَمَا تَنَافَسُوهَا وَتُهْلِكَكُمْ كَمَا أَهْلَكَتْهُمْ»  . ([2])

والمنافسة عليها تؤدي إلى الاقتتال والاختصام، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إني فرطكم على الحوض، وإن عرضه كما بين أيلة إلى الجحفة، إني لست أخشى عليكم أن تشركوا بعدي، ولكن أخشى عليكم الدنيا؛ أن تنافسوا فيها، وتقتتلوا، فتهلكوا كما هلك من كان قبلكم". ([3])
وعن عوف بن مالك رضي الله عنه قال: قام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في أصحابه فقال: "الْفَقْرَ تَخَافُون، أَوِ الْعَوَزَ؟! أَوَ تُهِمُّكُمُ الدُّنْيَا؟ فَإِنَّ اللهَ فَاتِحٌ لَكُمْ أَرْضَ فَارِسَ وَالرُّومِ، وَتُصَبُّ عَلَيْكُمُ الدُّنْيَا صَبًّا، حَتَّى لا يُزِيغَكُمْ بَعْدِي إِنْ أَزَاغَكُمْ؛ إِلاّ هِيَ". ([4])

وينتشر في الناس؛ الشرك الخفي: عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ، قَالَ: خَرَجَ عَلَيْنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَنَحْنُ نَتَذَاكَرُ الْمَسِيحَ الدَّجَّالَ، فَقَالَ: «أَلا أُخْبِرُكُمْ بِمَا هُوَ أَخْوَفُ عَلَيْكُمْ عِنْدِي مِنَ الْمَسِيحِ الدَّجَّالِ؟» قَالَ: قُلْنَا: بَلَى! فَقَالَ: «الشِّرْكُ الْخَفِيُّ، أَنْ يَقُومَ الرَّجُلُ يُصَلِّي، فَيُزَيِّنُ صَلاتَهُ، لِمَا يَرَى مِنْ نَظَرِ رَجُلٍ». ([5]) 
عَنْ مَحْمُودِ بْنِ لَبِيدٍ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: "إِنَّ أَخْوَفَ مَا أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمُ الشِّرْكُ الأَصْغَرُ". قَالُوا: وَمَا الشِّرْكُ الأَصْغَرُ يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ؟! قَالَ: "الرِّيَاءُ، يَقُولُ اللهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ لَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ: إِذَا جُزِيَ النَّاسُ بِأَعْمَالِهِمْ  : اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الَّذِينَ كُنْتُمْ تُرَاءُونَ فِي الدُّنْيَا فَانْظُرُوا هَلْ تَجِدُونَ عِنْدَهُمْ جَزَاءً ". ([6]) السلسلة الصحيحة (951).

"يا نعايا العرب! يا نعايا! (ثلاثا) إن أخوف ما أخاف عليكم الرياء والشهوة الخفية". ([7])
(والمعنى: يا نعايا العرب! جئن فهذا وقتكن وزمانكن؛ يريد أن العرب قد هلكت. .. والمشهور في العربية؛ أن العرب كانوا إذا مات منهم شريف أو قتل؛ بعثوا راكبا إلى القبائل ينعاه إليهم، يقول: نعاء فلانا أو يا نعاء العرب؛ أي هلك فلان، أو هلكت العرب بموت فلان). السلسلة الصحيحة (508)

ويخاف علينا الإيمان بالنجوم والتكذيب بالقدر وجور الحكام: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "إِنَّ أَخْوَفَ مَا أَخَافُ عَلَى أُمَّتِي فِي آخِرِ زَمَانِهَا: النُّجُومُ، وَتَكْذِيبُ الْقَدَرِ، وَحَيْفُ السُّلْطَانِ". (طب) عن أبي أمامة. ([8])
ويخاف علينا ما فشا في هذا الزمان؛ عمل قوم لوط: عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «إِنَّ أَخْوَفَ مَا أَخَافُ عَلَى أُمَّتِي عَمَلُ قَوْمِ لُوطٍ». ([9])وقال: حديث حسن غريب.

وخشي علينا من شهوات الفروج والبطون: لقد خشي علينا -الرحمةُ المهداةُ- من شهوتي البطن والفرج، فحذرنا من فتنة النساء، خصوصا ما انتشر في هذا الزمان من صور ومشاهد عبر وسائل الاتصالات والإعلام مما يندى له الجبين، فقد غزتنا هذه في عقر دورنا، عَنْ أُسَامَةَ بْنِ زَيْدٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: «مَا تَرَكْتُ بَعْدِي فِتْنَةً أَضَرَّ عَلَى الرِّجَالِ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ». ([10])

هذا ما خشيه علينا النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ؛ الشهوات، "إِنَّ مِمَّا أَخْشَى عَلَيْكُمْ شَهَوَاتِ الْغَيِّ فِي بُطُونِكُمْ وَفُرُوجِكُمْ، وَمُضِلاَّتِ الْفِتَنِ". (حم) عَنْ أَبِي بَرْزَةَ الأَسْلَمِيِّ. ([11]).
قال سعيد بن المسيب: (مَا أَيِسَ الشَّيْطَانُ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ قَطُّ إِلاَّ أَتَاهُ مِنْ قِبَلِ النِّسَاءِ)، ثُمَّ قَالَ وَهُوَ ابْنُ تِسْعٍ وَثَمَانِينَ سَنَةً وَقَدْ ذَهَبَتْ إِحْدَى عَيْنَيْهِ وَهُوَ يَعْشُو بِالأُخْرَى: (وَمَا شَيْءٌ أَخْوَفُ عِنْدِي مِنَ النِّسَاءِ). اعتلال القلوب. ([12])

ومما خافه علينا القرآنَ واللبنَ: إذا فُتح على الناس حفظ القرآن وتلاوتُه، وتعلُّمُه لمن هو ليس بأهلٍ له؛ فإن في ذلك خطر عظيم، عَنْ عُقْبَةَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ، عَنْ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: «إِنَّ أَخْوَفَ مَا أَخَافُ عَلَى أُمَّتِي الْكِتَابُ وَاللَّبَنُ، فَأَمَّا اللَّبَنُ؛ فَيُفْتَحُ لأَقْوَامٍ فِيهِ، فَيَتْرُكُونَ الْجُمُعَةَ وَالْجُمُعَاتِ، وَأَمَّا الْكِتَابُ؛ فَيُفْتَحُ لأَقْوَامٍ فِيهِ، فَيُجَادِلُونَ بِهِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا». (طب). ([13])

وتحذيرٌ آخرُ ممن يقرؤن القرآن بأفواههم دون وعي وتدبر بقلوبهم:  "إن أخوف ما أخاف؛ عليكم رجل قرأ القرآن، حتى إذا رئيت بهجته عليه، وكان ردءا للإسلام؛ انسلخ منه، ونبذه وراء ظهره، وسعى على جاره بالسيف، ورماه بالشرك". قلت: "يا نبي الله! أيهما أولى بالشرك؛ الرامي أو المرمي؟ قال: "بل الرامي". ([14]) السلسلة الصحيحة (3201).

وهكذا ينتشر الدجالون الكذابون: هكذا وصفهم بصيغة المبالغة كذابون، ويظهر أناس بهذه الصفة كنا أخبر صلى الله عليه وسلم، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «لا تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ حَتَّى يَخْرُجَ ثَلاثُونَ كَذَّابًا دَجَّالا، كُلُّهُمْ يَكْذِبُ عَلَى اللَّهِ، وَعَلَى رَسُولِهِ». ([15]) إنهم يكذبون على الله ورسوله...

ومن كذبهم، ادعاء النبوة، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، قَالَ: «لاَ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ حَتَّى يَقْتَتِلَ فِئَتَانِ فَيَكُونَ بَيْنَهُمَا مَقْتَلَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ، دَعْوَاهُمَا وَاحِدَةٌ، وَلاَ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ حَتَّى يُبْعَثَ دَجَّالُونَ كَذَّابُونَ، قَرِيبًا مِنْ ثَلاَثِينَ، كُلُّهُمْ يَزْعُمُ أَنَّهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ». ([16]) متفق عليه.
ويأتوننا بمحدَثٍ من القول، وأحاديثَ لم تعرف من قبل، قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «يَكُونُ فِي آخِرِ الزَّمَانِ دَجَّالُونَ كَذَّابُونَ، يَأْتُونَكُمْ مِنَ الأَحَادِيثِ بِمَا لَمْ تَسْمَعُوا أَنْتُمْ، وَلا آبَاؤُكُمْ، فَإِيَّاكُمْ وَإِيَّاهُمْ، لا يُضِلُّونَكُمْ، وَلا يَفْتِنُونَكُمْ  ». عن أبي هريرة. ([17])
(مِنْهُمُ الْعَنْسِيُّ وَمُسَيْلِمَةُ وَالْمُخْتَارُ). ابن أبي شيبة. ([18])
وتستمر سلسلة ظهور الدجالين إلى آخر دجال منهم، وهو الأعور الدجال، قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «لا تَزَالُ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أُمَّتِي يُقَاتِلُونَ عَلَى الْحَقِّ، ظَاهِرِينَ عَلَى مَنْ نَاوَأَهُمْ، حَتَّى يُقَاتِلَ آخِرُهُمُ الْمَسِيحَ الدَّجَّالَ». عن عمران بن حصين مرفوعا. ([19])

ويظهر أيضا أئمةٌ مضلين: إنه صلى الله عليه وسلم يخاف علينا من فتنة الدجال وهي فتنة بعيدة في الزمن، فهل غير الدجال من يفتن الأمة أقربُ زماناً من الدجال؟ والجواب في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «غَيْرُ الدَّجَّالِ أَخْوَفُ عَلَى أُمَّتي مِنَ الدَّجَّالِ الأئمَّةُ المُضلُّونَ». ([20]) عن أبي ذر. (صحيح) وفي رواية: «أَخْوَفُ مَا أَخَافُ عَلَى أُمَّتِي الأَئِمَّةُ الْمُضِلِّينَ». عن عمر. ([21])
قال المناوي: [..الأئمة (المضلين) المائلين عن الحق، المميلين عنه، والأئمة جمع إمام، وهو مقتدى القوم ورئيسهم، ومن يدعوهم إلى قول أو فعل أو اعتقاد، ..؛ أئمةِ العلمِ والسلطان، فالسلطان إذا ضلَّ عن العدل، وباين الحقَّ؛ تبعه كافَّةُ العوام، خوفا من سلطانه، وطمعا في جاهه، والإمام في العلم قد يقع في شبهة، ويعتريه زلة، فيضل بهوى أو بدعة؛ فيتبعه عوامُّ المسلمين تقليدا، ويتسامح بمتابعة هوى، أو يتهافت على حطام الدنيا من أموال السلطان، أو يرتكبُ معصية؛ فيغترُّ به العوام،..]. ([22])

ومن هؤلاء:
منافق عليم اللسان: قال عُمَر: (عهد إلينا رسول الله صَلَّى الله عَلَيه وسَلَّم؛ أن أخوف ما أخشى عليكم منافقٌ عليم اللسان). رواه إسحاق بن راهويه والحارث بن أبي أسامة ومسدد واللفظ له بسند صحيح. ثم رواه موقوفًا من طريق أبي عُثْمَانَ النَّهْدِيُّ: سَمِعْتُ عُمَرَ بْنَ الْخَطَّابِ، وَهُوَ عَلَى مِنْبَرِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ عَدَدِ أَصَابِعِي هَذِهِ: (إِنَّ أَخْوَفَ مَا أَخَافُ عَلَى هَذِهِ الأُمَّةِ الْمُنَافِقَ الْعَلِيمَ)، قَالُوا: كَيْفَ يَكُونُ مُنَافِقًا عَلِيمًا؟ قَالَ: (عَالِمُ اللِّسَانِ، جَاهِلُ الْقَلْبِ وَالْعَقْلِ). تعظيم قدر الصلاة، إتحاف المهرة للبوصيري. ([23])
قال المناوي: [(كل منافق عليم اللسان) أي عالمٍ للعلمِ منطلقِ اللسان به، لكنه جاهل القلب، فاسد العقيدة، يغرُّ الناس بشقشقة لسانه، فيقع بسبب اتباعه خلق كثير في الزلل، ..قال صاحب الهداية:
فساد كبير عالم متهتك. . . وأكبر منه جاهل يتنسكهما فتنة للعالمين عظيمة. . . لمن بهما في دينه يتمسكوسبب تحديث عمر بذلك؛ أن الأحنفَ سيد أهل البصرة كان فاضلا فصيحا مفوها، فقدم على عمر فحبسه عنده سنة يأتيه كل يوم وليلة، فلا يأتيه عنه إلا ما يحب، ثم دعاه فقال: (تدري لم حبستك عني؟) قال: لا! قال: (إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حدثنا .. فذكره، ثم قال: (خشيت أن تكون منافقا عليم اللسان، وأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حذرنا منه، وأرجو أن تكون مؤمنا، فانحدر إلى مصرك]
وقال في موضع آخر: [(كل منافق عليم اللسان) أي كثيرَ علم اللسان، جاهلَ القلب والعمل، اتخذ العلم حرفة يتأكل بها، ذا هيبة وأبهة، يتعزز ويتعاظم بها، يدعو الناس إلى الله ويفرُّ هو منه، ويستقبح عيب غيره ويفعل ما هو أقبح منه، ويظهر للناس التنسك والتعبد ويسارر ربه بالعظائم، إذا خلا به ذئب من الذئاب، لكن عليه ثياب، فهذا هو الذي حذر منه =النبي= صلى الله عليه وسلم هنا، حذرا من أن يخطفَك بحلاوة لسانه، ويحرقَك بنار عصيانه، ويقتلك بنتن باطنه وجنانه. ... وكان يحيى بن معاذ يقول لعلماء الدنيا: (يا أصحاب القصور! قصوركم قيصرية، وبيوتكم كسروية، وأبوابكم ظاهرية، وأخفافكم جالوتية، ومراكبكم قارونية، وأوانيكم فرعونية، ومآثمكم جاهلية، ومذاهبكم شيطانية، فأين المحمدية والعالِمية؟! وأكثر علماءِ الزمان ضربان =أي نوعان=؛ ضرب منكَبٌّ على حطام الدنيا؛ لا يمل من جمعه، وتراه شهره ودهره يتقلب في ذلك، كالهج في المزابل، يطير من عذرة إلى عذرة، وقد أخذت دنياه بمجامع قلبه، ولزمه خوفُ الفقر، وحبُّ الإكثار، واتخذ المالَ عُدة للنوائب، لا يتنكر عليه تغلُّب الدنيا، وضربٌ هم أهل تصنع ودهاء وخداع، وتزينٍ للمخلوقين، وتملقٍ للحكام، شحا على رئاستهم؛ يلتقطون الرخص، ويخادعون الله بالحيل، ديدنهم المداهنة، وساكن قلوبهم المنى، طمأنينتهم إلى الدنيا، وسكونهم إلى أسبابها، اشتغلوا بالأقوال عن الأفعال، وسيكافئهم الجبار المتعال]. ([24])

يحفظون القرآن ويتعلمونه للجدال والخصومات، ومختلف التأويلات، إن رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: "هَلاكُ أُمَّتِي فِي الْكِتَابِ وَاللَّبَنِ". قَالُوا: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ! مَا الْكِتَابُ وَاللَّبَنُ؟! قَالَ: "يَتَعَلَّمُو  َ الْقُرْآنَ فَيَتَأَوَّلُون  َهُ عَلَى غَيْرِ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللهُ، وَيُحِبُّونَ اللَّبَنَ فَيَدَعُونَ الْجَمَاعَاتِ وَالْجُمَعَ وَيَبْدُونَ". عن عقبة. ([25]) 

الدجال: فقد ذكر الدجال باسمه، ووصفه بصفات لم يبينها نبي من الأنبياء قبله، عليه وعليهم الصلاة والسلام، عَنْ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللهِ، قَالَ: =وذكر حديثا قال في آخره=: ثُمَّ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "مَا كَانَتْ فِتْنَةٌ، وَلا تَكُونُ حَتَّى تَقُومَ السَّاعَةُ، أَكْبَرَ مِنْ فِتْنَةِ الدَّجَّالِ، وَلا مِنْ نَبِيٍّ إِلاَّ وَقَدْ حَذَّرَهُ أُمَّتَهُ، وَلأُخْبِرَنَّك  ُمْ بِشَيْءٍ مَا أَخْبَرَهُ نَبِيٌّ أُمَّتَهُ قَبْلِ"، ثُمَّ وَضَعَ يَدَهُ عَلَى عَيْنِهِ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: "أَشْهَدُ أَنَّ اللهَ لَيْسَ بِأَعْوَرَ". ([26])

عباد الله! «مَا مِنْ نَبِيٍّ إِلاَّ وَقَدْ أَنْذَرَ أُمَّتَهُ الأَعْوَرَ الْكَذَّابَ، أَلا إِنَّهُ أَعْوَرُ، وَإِنَّ رَبَّكُمْ لَيْسَ بِأَعْوَرَ، وَمَكْتُوبٌ بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْهِ ك ف ر». عن أنس. ([27])
إنه "أَعْوَرُ عَيْنِ الْيُمْنَى كَأَنَّهَا عِنَبَةٌ طَافِيَةٌ". عن ابن عمر. ([28])
لقد وصفه صلى الله عليه وسلم وصفا دقيقا، فقال: "إني حَدَّثْتُكمْ عَنِ الدَّجَّالِ حَتَّى خَشِيتُ أن لا تَعْقِلوا؛ إن المَسِيحَ الدَّجَّالَ رَجُلٌ قَصِيرٌ أفْحَجُ، جَعْدٌ أعْوَرُ، مَطْمُوسُ العَيْنِ، لَيْسَتْ بِناتِئَةٍ ولا جحْراء، ([29]) فإنْ أُلْبِسَ عَلَيْكمْ؛ فاعْلَمُوا أنّ رَبَّكمْ ليْسَ بأَعْوَرَ، وأنكمْ لنْ تَرَوْا رَبَّكمْ حَتَّى تَمُوتوا". عن عبادة بن الصامت. ([30])
والفَحَج: تباعدُ ما بين الفخذين، وعين جحراء، أي: غائرة مختفية، كأنها قد انجحرت، أي: دخلت في جحر، وهو الثقب، قال الهروي: وأقرأنيه الأزهري جخراء بالجيم والخاء المعجمة، وأنكره بالحاء المهملة، قال: معناه: الضيقة فيها رمص وغمص.

من أين يخرج؟ "الدَّجَّالُ يَخْرُجُ مِنْ أَرْضٍ بِالمَشْرِقِ يُقَالُ لَهَا: خُرَاسَانُ، يَتْبَعُهُ أَقْوَامٌ كَأَنَّ وُجُوهَهُمُ المَجَانُّ المُطْرَقَةُ". عن أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله تعالى عنه. ([31])  ****

وهذه أحاديث جامعة فيما خافه صلى الله عليه وسلم على أمته: 
"أخاف عليكم ستًّا؛ إمارةَ السفهاءِ، وسفكَ الدمِ، وبيعَ الحكمِ، وقطيعةَ الرحمِ، ونَشْئًا يتخذون القرآن مزامير، وكثرةَ الشُّرَطِ". ([32]) عن عوف بن مالك. 

ما خافه السلف على هذه الأمة: عن أبي الطفيل قال: كنت بالكوفة، فقيل: خرج الدجال، قال: فأتينا على حذيفة بن أسيد وهو يحدث فقلت: هذا الدجال قد خرج. فقال: اجلس! فجلست، فأتى علي العريف فقال: هذا الدجال قد خرج وأهل الكوفة يطاعنونه. قال: اجلس! فجلست، فنودي أنها كذبة صباغ. قال: فقلنا: يا أبا سريحة! ما أجلستنا إلا لأمر فحدثنا. قال: (.. أنا لغير الدجال أخوف علي وعليكم. قال: فقلنا: ما هو يا أبا سريحة؟ قال: فتن كأنها قطع الليل المظلم. قال: فقلنا: أي الناس فيها شر؟ قال: كلُّ خطيب مصقَع، وكل راكب موضع. قال: فقلنا: أي الناس فيها خير؟ قال: كل غنيٍّ خفيٍّ. قال: فقلت: ما أنا بالغني ولا بالخفي! قال: (فكن كابن اللبون؛ لا ظهرٌ فيركب، ولا ضرع فيحلب). ([33])

وقَالَ عَلّي بن أبي طَالب رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْه: (إِن أخوف مَا أَخَاف عَلَيْكُم؛ اتِّبَاع الْهَوَى، وَطول الأمل، فَأَما اتِّبَاع الْهَوَى؛ فيصد عَن الْحق، وَأما طول الأمل؛ فينسي الآخِرَة، أَلا وَإِن الدُّنْيَا ارتحلت مُدبرَة، وَارْتَحَلت الآخِرَة مقبلة، وَلكُل وَاحِدَة مِنْهُمَا بنُون، فكونوا من أَبنَاء الآخِرَة، وَلا تَكُونُوا من أَبنَاء الدُّنْيَا، فَإِن الْيَوْم عمل وَلا حِسَاب، وَغدا حِسَاب وَلا عمل).. تغليق التعليق لابن حجر (5/ 158)

والسلف يخافون على طلبة العلم من الجهل بعلم النحو واللغة، فهذا هو الأصمعي يقول: (إن أخوف ما أخاف على طالب العلم إذا لم يعرف النحو؛ أن يدخل في جملة قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من كذب علي فليتبوأ مقعده من النار"، لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن يلحن، فمهما رويت عنه ولحنت فيه كذبت عليه. تاريخ الإسلام للذهبي ([34])
عن زياد بن حدير، قال: قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: (إِنَّ أَخوفَ مَا أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُم ثَلاَثَةٌ: مُنَافِقٌ يقْرَأُ القُرْآنَ لاَ يُخطِئُ فِيْهِ وَاواً وَلاَ أَلِفاً، يُجَادلُ النَّاسَ أَنَّهُ أَعْلَمُ مِنْهُم لِيُضِلَّهُم عَنِ الهُدَى، وَزَلَّةُ عَالِمٍ، وَأَئِمَّةٌ مُضِلُّوْنَ). السير للذهبي، ([35]) صفة النفاق وذم المنافقين للفريابي. ([36]).

كتبها وخطبها وألف بين حروفها
بالزعفران المغازي غزة فلسطين
الشيخ: فؤاد بن يوسف أبو سعيد 
20/ 4/ 1432 هلالية 25/ 3/ 2011 شمسية

([1])  صحيح مسلم (5/ 271).

([2]) صحيح البخاري (3158).

([3]) (صحيح) انظر حديث رقم: 2469 في صحيح الجامع.

([4])  مسند أحمد ط الرسالة (39/ 407) (23982). صحيح الترغيب (3257).

([5])  سنن ابن ماجه (4204).

([6]) مسند أحمد ط الرسالة (39/ 39) (23630).

([7])  الزهد والرقائق لابن المبارك والزهد لنعيم بن حماد (1/ 393) (1114)، شعب الإيمان (9/ 150) (6405).

([8]) المعجم الكبير للطبراني (8/ 289) (8113). السلسلة الصحيحة (1127).

([9]) سنن ابن ماجه (2563)، الترمذي ت شاكر (1457). صحيح الترغيب (2417).

([10]) صحيح البخاري (5096)، صحيح مسلم (2740).

([11]) مسند أحمد ط الرسالة (33/ 18) ح(19772). انظر السنة لابن أبي عاصم ومعها ظلال الجنة للألباني (1/ 12).

([12]) اعتلال القلوب للخرائطي (1/ 108) (215).

([13]) المعجم الكبير (17/ 295) (815).

([14]) السنة لابن أبي عاصم (1/ 23) (43)، مسند البزار -البحر الزخار (7/ 220) (2793)، المعجم الكبير للطبراني (20/ 88) (169).

([15])  سنن أبي داود  ح(4334).

([16]) صحيح البخاري ح(3609)، صحيح مسلم  ح (157).

([17]) صحيح مسلم ح (7).

([18]) مصنف ابن أبي شيبة (6/ 191).

([19])  صحيح أبي داود  ح ( 2245). وأحمد (4/ 429 و437). مسند أحمد ط الرسالة (33/ 149) ح (19920) انظرالسلسلة الصحيحة ح (1959).

([20]) مسند أحمد ط الرسالة (35/ 223) انظر حديث رقم: 4165 في صحيح الجامع.

([21])  حلية الأولياء وطبقات الأصفياء (6/ 46)، قال الهيثمى (5/239): رجاله ثقات. وحديث (1582) في السلسلة الصحيحة.

([22]) فيض القدير (2/ 563). 

([23]) تعظيم قدر الصلاة لمحمد بن نصر المروزي (2/ 632) (683)، إتحاف الخيرة المهرة (7/ 366).

([24])  فيض القدير (2/ 419).

([25])  مسند أحمد ط الرسالة (28/ 632) (17415). الصحيحة (2778).

([26])  مسند أحمد ط الرسالة (22/ 9) ح (14112)، انظر سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة (3081)

([27])  صحيح مسلم (2933).

([28]) البخاري (7123).

([29])  ["جَحْرَاءَ" بِفَتْحِ الْجِيم وَسُكُون الْمُهْمَلَة مَمْدُود أَيْ عَمِيقَة..] فتح الباري لابن حجر (20/ 139).

([30])  مسند أحمد ط الرسالة (37/ 423) (22764) والسنة لابن أبي عاصم ومعها ظلال الجنة للألباني (1/ 186) (428): إسناده جيد رجاله ثقات قد صرح بقية بالتحديث. والحديث أخرجه أبو داود (4320).

([31])  سنن الترمذي ت شاكر (2237). ابن ماجه (4072). الصحيحة (1591)، صحيح الجامع (3404).

([32])  عن عوف بن مالك. أخرجه الطبرانى (18/57 ، رقم 105) وأخرجه أيضًا: أحمد (6/22، رقم 24016) ، وابن أبى شيبة (7/530 ، رقم 37746).

([33])  هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه قال الحافظ الذهبي في التلخيص: على شرط البخاري ومسلم. المستدرك على الصحيحين للحاكم (4/ 574).

([34])  تهذيب الكمال (2/ 860)، تاريخ الإسلام ت تدمري (15/ 277).

([35])  سير أعلام النبلاء ط الرسالة (11/ 464).

([36])  صفة النفاق وذم المنافقين للفريابي (ص: 71) رقم (29).

----------

